# Cheap Shot



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

GUYS, i DUNNO KNOW IF YOU SAW THIS, BUT last night Enemy of the State #1- Danny Fortson put an Elbow into the Thoat of AMare, I put an article about this in a Thread in the Main Basketball Forum under the Title- 

Who are The DIRTY players of the league...

Read it and Respond.... but am I alone in Wanting to Destroy Fortson when he comes to Phx this week.... We all need to start a club called "IHATEFORTSONCLUB"

And put a HUGE BANNER up at the game or somehting... lol, but seriously though I HATE Fortson!!!


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Yeah, a nd then he said something to the extent about someone else he fouled "He doesnt have as week as bones as that One guy from Phoenix." I hate him.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I went to the Lakers game here in Utah, so I didn't get to the see the game.. What was Amare's reaction? I would hope after supposedly slapping one of his teammates for not acting right, he would have gone berserk on Fortson..


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

The cameras didn't focus in on it, but you could see it form the backround

Amare, went straight at him, and they were HEAD TO HEAD... like you couldn't have put a folder between the two, and it was at that moment that JJ, and the Refs, pulled Amare back, and left Fortson there..

Fortson was given a Tech, for it, and he didn't play the rest of the game..... 

Im sure it was under his own Admition too, because Amare would have Punked him soo bad, I honestly believe that!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RyGuY43084</b>!
> The cameras didn't focus in on it, but you could see it form the backround
> 
> Amare, went straight at him, and they were HEAD TO HEAD... like you couldn't have put a folder between the two, and it was at that moment that JJ, and the Refs, pulled Amare back, and left Fortson there..
> ...


Well I'm glad he wasn't intimidated then.. the last thing we need after the practice altercation is Amare backing down from a vat of goo..

For some reason I can just see Joe pulling Amare back from Fortson.. he seems kind of like the "mediator" of the team.. always level headed..


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

For real dude, I agree... and I wanted to add... If you were AT the Jazz-Lakers game... Holy Cow!!

Just by watching the highlights, it seems like that place went Nuts when Shaq got kicked out!!!

How was it??


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Well I'm glad he wasn't intimidated then.. the last thing we need after the practice altercation is Amare backing down from a vat of goo..
> 
> For some reason I can just see Joe pulling Amare back from Fortson.. he seems kind of like the "mediator" of the team.. always level headed..


It was building up. Amare was humiliating Forson everytime Amare got the ball. Fortson was doing everything short of using a tire iron to try to stop Amare, but nothing was working. It seemed like Amare was really trying to make a statement on Fortson and I think it worked.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RyGuY43084</b>!
> For real dude, I agree... and I wanted to add... If you were AT the Jazz-Lakers game... Holy Cow!!
> 
> Just by watching the highlights, it seems like that place went Nuts when Shaq got kicked out!!!
> ...


Yeah, the whole game was insane because there was a lot of emotion (Jazz crowd is always emotional, but this game was different) because of the whole thing with Karl coming back, his feud with Larry Miller, his comments directed towards the fans, Kobe's comments, and the skit the Jazz ran on Kobe where the league fined them..

As I posted on the Jazz board, when Shaq got ejected it was the loudest I had heard a Delta Center crowd since the Finals against the Bulls.. It was wild fanatacism, 3/4 of it directed to cheers and the other 1/4 a chorus of boos and screams of dismay.. There were actually a lot of Laker fans there and the result was almost deafening..



> It was building up. Amare was humiliating Forson everytime Amare got the ball. Fortson was doing everything short of using a tire iron to try to stop Amare, but nothing was working. It seemed like Amare was really trying to make a statement on Fortson and I think it worked.


As I said I didn't get the chance to see the game, but if that's the case it makes Amare only getting 9 shots a lot worse than even at first glance.. unless he just wasn't as aggressive as usual..


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> As I said I didn't get the chance to see the game, but if that's the case it makes Amare only getting 9 shots a lot worse than even at first glance.. unless he just wasn't as aggressive as usual..


It was the zone. The Suns had all kinds of problems getting Amare the ball. Once he got the ball he was pretty effective.


----------

